# ND/NR collectors?



## Bandit (Jul 7, 2006)

Hello Gang,
 I just ran across this great site. I am a collector of No Deposit No Return soda bottles. I dont have the famous Mountain Dew party jug yet...lol If you would like to see some of the ones I have you can check out the list at *http://www.angelfire.com/nc3/throwaway/BOTTLEORDER.html* I havent updated it in awhile. But they are a few good ones there.
 Enjoy,
 ~ Bandit ~


----------



## capsoda (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey Bandit, Welcome to the forum. Thats a nice group of bottles you got there. I didn't know that there were so many ND/NR bottles out there.


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jul 7, 2006)

Great bottles 
 I have a couple your missing though if you want email me and you might just get a few more for cheeap[]

 Heres a embossed pepsi I have on my computer does all nr/nd bottles have it written on them??

 That aint the best pic Ive taken lol[]


----------



## Bandit (Jul 7, 2006)

Hello capsoda! Theres a small handfull of people collecting ND/NR bottles. I was close to one of the first ones. So I got lucky with the ones I have had to buy,compared to what some of them are selling for now. Heres a odd one from 1954. Its a brockway glass company NDNR bottle with the 1954 calendar on it.
 ~ Bandit ~


----------



## Bandit (Jul 7, 2006)

Hello there wvhillbilly. I have several boxes of the Pepsi's like that,they are real common here in the Carolina's  Heres a 8 oz Pepsi that came out of the inter costal waterway (on the carolina coast)a friend found while scuba diving.
 But if you would like to send some photos to me of some you want to get rid of , go for it. You can send them to refmorgandollar@yahoo.com I mess around in a professional wrestling ring on occassion (www.refmorgandollar.com )
 ~ Bandit ~


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jul 7, 2006)

hi bandit, welcome to the forum. nice site you have.  i have been collecting ndnr soda's. do you collect both crown top and screw top ndnr? do you have the like soda like the 1 pic below?   thanks for looking,  rhona


----------



## Bandit (Jul 8, 2006)

Howdy back at ya, Trying not to break it! Im glad I found another NDNR collector. They are few and far between. I do collect both crown and screw top NDNR's. I do have the embossed LIKE LIKE bottle. And I also have a ACL LIKE bottle both are green. Heres a 32 oz Pepsi,this are hard to find in this neck of the woods.
 ~ Bandit ~


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Bandit here is the bottles I have I dont think they are all nr/nd bottles but you can take a look at em
 I dont mind to get rid of these I would rather find them than keep them[]I dont really have a place to display them if you know what I mean.


----------



## wvhillbilly (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow these pics suck I think I need new batteries in my camera heres a clos up of 7Up you cant see in photo


----------



## annie44 (Jul 8, 2006)

Rhona,

 I really like the Like soda!  Never seen one of those before - where is it from?  Is it a cola?


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jul 8, 2006)

hi cindy ,  like is a diet soda by 7up.  they only used this for a while then went to diet 7up.   barqs19 has an advertising sign for it.  only found 2 and they where together. thanks for looking,  rhona


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 8, 2006)

bandit, nice site. i collect mostly deco soda bottles but also nd/nr bottles when i find them at a good price. i've been trying to get ahold of an orange crush one but i can't find one around here.


----------



## Bandit (Jul 8, 2006)

John ~ I have four Crush bottles. But I dont have any duplicates that I know of. I will look through the ones I have boxed up and see what I can fine. Heres the four I have
 ~ Bandit ~


----------



## Bandit (Jul 8, 2006)

Heres a close up of the amber one. It is really the rarest
 ~ Bandit ~


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jul 8, 2006)

hi bandit,  have a question for you. i have a briadale cola by RC,  design pat. 1971- 1973. i thought all soda's would be ndnr by now but it is not embossed on this bottle. ?  pic. i hope. thanks for looking , rhona


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 9, 2006)

thanks for the pictures bandit. i have seen the amber and the clear one next to it but not the other two. if you do find any duplicates please keep me in mind. orange crush is what  started me collecting and i have been trying to get one of each. i have most the easier ones to find and down to the harder ones.


----------



## BARQS19 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi Bandit, I don't collect but do find them and sell them to other collectors. There are many many NDNR bottles out there, many odd balls too, I even have quite a few Barq's throwaways.  Your best NDNR bottles are your ACL. If you threw the bottle away or even out in the woods, most likely the label came off a lot sooner than say a returnable bottle because the paint wasn't as thick or as good as a returnables, it wasn't made to last because you threw it away.  I have sold certain ACL NDNR bottles for various prices. The most I ever got for one was around $100-$150 ( was a long time ago ) and it was a 1950s RC. That Orange Crush bottle you got there is a good one and could be worth something, I know Orange Crush collectors who go crazy of OC stuff. Some but not all Coca Cola ACL NDNR are worth a lot. I've got two that are in the $25 range ( must be common now because Petrettis lists them at around $200, I've listed it twice on ebay and no one ever bought them. One is a 32 oz, the other is a 8 oz from New Zealand.)  If you are interested I'll send pictures, I need to sell them, I don't collect NDNR. If you want to get prices you need to contact the biggest collector I know, if this isn't him that I'm talking to.  Anytime a rare bottle pops up he bids on it and I think he is from NC or SC. His email address is sodapopkid27023@yahoo.com As for Trying not to break it's post, contact mike elling, the biggest RC collector I know at cheromike@citlink.net he might know.  Back to NDNR bottles I saw a bottle the other day, 32oz that had people's signatures all over it, it never said what it was for but I gurantee that it must have cost a good bit to make this mold, all the signatures were scattered all over the bottle and were embossed, on the bottom it said Water Valley, Miss 1973, maybe a glass company but I am not famliar with that one from Mississippi, may ahve been Missouri or something. They wanted $75, could have been worth that or more but I tend to stay away from stuff I am unfamliar with.  I forgot to buy  a NDNR bottle at a store today, going across the bottle on the inside was a STRING OF GLASS! I have seen this in coke bottles before, a very big NO NO, should have been destroyed, had this broken off and someone swallowed it there would have been a lawsuit. Anyway give sodapopkid a email, he may answer, you can type that same name into ebay and pull up his ebay id and his MY page that talks about his collecting. He was set up at the national show in TN a few years ago with his collection.
 Robert Sherrill
 BARQS19


----------



## BARQS19 (Jul 9, 2006)

Also that pepsi bottle you have that came out of the water way, that is a very expensive bottle, I believe it was the first Pepsi throwaway from the 1950s, I have seen this bottle go for a lot of money on ebay but forgot how much, you'd have to find a pepsi collector somewhere or a Pepsi book somewhere.
 Robert
 BARQS19


----------



## Bandit (Jul 9, 2006)

Hello Bargs! I do know Scott Berry aka sodapopkid he's more or less a reseller. And lives close by, Cheromike has a large collection from what I hear. A good friend of mine Randy Kiger, has the biggest North Carolina Slugplate collection known of. And he has a lot of knoweldge in the bottle field. I would be interested in looking at the coke botltle you have. I probably got it but would like to see it to make sure. The acl's are probably the hardest to find, the ones in excellent shape. Like you said, the paint dont last. I like mom and pop bottles to they are kinda tough to find. I have a few "sleepers" that the "boys" dont know about.sometimes it gets agrivating people always wanting to come by and see this or that. So now I just say I cant find anything exciting"...lol Im a true collector. I dont resell much. I have been known to give some away,to other true collectors.
 Thanks for the post!
 ~ Bandit ~


----------



## Bandit (Jul 9, 2006)

rhona, I have never seen this one! I dont have a clue about anything about it. It could have been a regional/one time bottle or something. Just my guess. I have noticed some bottles from the era your talking about didnt have ndnr on them. Its kind of like they started fading out the extra writting. I know this dont help...but I wanted you to know I read your post []
 ~ Bandit ~


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jul 10, 2006)

hi barqs 19,  thanks for the infor. on mike elling, will have to contact him.     hi bandit,  thanks for looking, i think that 8oz. pepsi is cool, would love to find one of those.  i found a dump that is loaded with ndnr soda's.  so far i brough home mostley  the crown tops and maybe 1 of the diff. kind of screw tops. i been trying to decide if i should get the others before they build there, never know? havn't gone thru the entire dump yet.  briardale soda patent was assigned to royal crown cola co. columbus georgia, jan. 16,1973.  i only found 3 of those.  thanks for looking , rhona


----------



## digdug (Jul 10, 2006)

Here is an ACL NDNR Pepsi I came across not to long ago. The paint isn't perfect, but I brought it home anyway.
 The bottle is marked '68'. (From 1968)


----------



## bubbas dad (Jul 10, 2006)

how rare is the kist nd/nr bottle? kist is the other soda brand i really like to collect and now that i see one, it's going on my must have list.


----------



## Bandit (Jul 10, 2006)

bubbas dad ~ I have not seen any other Kist bottle or I would have done snatched it up...lol I think they are tough to find.

 digdug ~  That is a nice acl pepsi. I have got that plus these. Its amazing how they thinned the paint down since they wasnt going to be used anymore.
 ~ Bandit ~


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jul 11, 2006)

hi digdug and bandit,  i have never found a large acl bottle. i do have 2, 1/2 gal. embossed soda's a  dad's rootbeer and  a ma's soda. just have to keep looking,  nice.   rhona


----------



## BARQS19 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi Bandit here is the coke bottle, $25 plus shipping and it's yours, the book ( petrittis' hardback) lists it at around $200 and something, I put this on ebay about 3 times and no one ever bid so their loss I suppose. I actually bought this from someone in Australlia which is why I have so much in it. The bottle itself is from New Zealand. I do not have the 32 or maybe it's a 28oz bottle at the moment, I think it is in my antique booth. It has the late 70s, 80s ribbon logo. Looks just like the NDNR paper labeled version. I also know where one of the acl NDNR diamond labeled coke bottles are but the label isnt' in the best of shape. The diamond pattern stuff goes pretty high because you also have diamond pattern collectors.


----------



## BARQS19 (Jul 12, 2006)

I once had to pay $300 for 4 or 5 different NDNR Barq's cartons. NDNR barq's bottles were used in New Orleans, there is a diamond design Barq's NDNR bottle, 10oz, I think it was used everywhere, then you have the 12oz amber jack bottle from 1988.

 Here is the Coke bottle, it is a screw cap 370ml, that's close to a 12oz.


----------



## BARQS19 (Jul 12, 2006)

Check out this cool NDNR Pepsi sign

http://cgi.ebay.com/1965-Pepsi-New-Addition-No-Deposit-Return-Bottles-Sign_W0QQitemZ7182668452QQihZ015QQcategoryZ10806QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

 or 1965 Pepsi New Addition No Deposit Return Bottles Sign Item number: 7182668452


----------



## BARQS19 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here is the other side, also that seller has more NDNR stuff.


----------



## BARQS19 (Jul 12, 2006)

Check out this seller's NDNR stuff.

 10 FL OZ NO Deposit NO RETURN FANTA BOTTLE Coca Cola Item number: 200005909322

 Or click on
http://cgi.ebay.com/10-FL-OZ-NO-Deposit-NO-RETURN-FANTA-BOTTLE-Coca-Cola_W0QQitemZ200005909322QQihZ010QQcategoryZ13603QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BARQS19 (Jul 12, 2006)

Are you Pepsi-49? I am surprised this bottle went for $30, never seen it before. The only 7up ACL NDNR I've seen is the Wet N Wild 28oz bottle from the 70s I believe.  ALSO DO YOU COLLECT THE ACL NDNR DR PEPPER COMMERATIVE BOTTLES? I DON'T REALLY THINK THEY SHOULD COUNT SINCE THEY ARE COMMERATIVES AND WEREN'T INTENDED TO BE THROWN AWAY ANYWAY BUT THEN AGAIN THEY ARE ACL NDNR.

 7 UP one pint no deposit no return bottle Item number: 130000987238
http://cgi.ebay.com/7-UP-one-pint-no-deposit-no-return-bottle_W0QQitemZ130000987238QQihZ003QQcategoryZ855QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Bandit (Jul 12, 2006)

Bargs ~ 
 Pepsi-49 I think is James Ayers who wrote the pepsi book. I hope he realized that that 7 up he won was really 28oz. It has on it 1 pint 12 oz. I have 3 different sizes of it but they all held 28 oz.
 I have a couple of the coke bottles with the ribbon acl on them. they kind of flooded the market with them. That Australia coke is nice. But I dont mess with the foreign ones much. Feel the same about them as I do all them commerative ones...lol
 Heres the 7 ups I have....
 ~ Bandit ~


----------



## Bandit (Jul 12, 2006)

Heres a couple other acl's I have,
 ~ Bandit ~


----------



## BARQS19 (Jul 12, 2006)

If those sprites are ACL then that's a first, are they ACL?
 Robert


----------



## Bandit (Jul 12, 2006)

Yep they sure are. Wished you lived here in the Carolinas. I would invite you over to see just what all I have.
 ~ Bandit ~


----------



## Bandit (Jul 12, 2006)

Oops....The sprite with the white label is PAPER....
 ~ Bandit ~


----------



## BARQS19 (Jul 12, 2006)

What part do you live in? We may or may not be coming through that way. We are going to make a big loop through Cincinnati OH across PA then down the eastern side. When we go on these types of trips we never have a set schedule.
 Robert


----------



## Bandit (Jul 12, 2006)

Winston-Salem North Carolina North Western part of the state. Click on my screen name and you will see 110 different bottles/no two the same.
 ~ Bandit ~


----------



## BARQS19 (Jul 12, 2006)

mmmm. it will be close, we may or may not take i77 back down, I guess we'll just see when we get there, again you never know. I will find out though. I may run an ad in Winston Salem. There was a Barq's plant there back in the day and I've seen a really awesome calendar from that town, also some common bottles. I usually run ads before I travel to a Barq's town.
 Robert


----------



## Bandit (Jul 12, 2006)

The only Bargs I have are a 12 oz clear "stubby" about 6 " tall embossed and the amber long neck embossed on that I know of right of hand. Have to look in my boxes and see what might be hiding there... Swing by if you in the area...
 ~ Bandit ~


----------



## BARQS19 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey Bandit, cant' gurantee it but I think we may be going to Sherrill's Ford, NC which is where my family came from, that is near Winston Salem, NC. Send me your phone number and if we are in the area I would love to see your stuff. I do no collect NDNR bottle because they are hard to come by in my area but have always had a huge interest in them because of the fact they were thrown away therefore being rarer than any other bottle.  The prices will increase as more collectors figure this out.  You should write down what you pay for that way years from now you can say that you bought a particular bottle for $25 30 years ago when they are going for $100s. Kind of like all the Coke hutches stories veteran diggers and collectors tell me about from the 70s, $25-$50 each and even then people thought you were crazy. 
 Robert Sherrill
 BARQS19


----------



## Bandit (Jul 13, 2006)

Barqs ~ Sent you a private email....
 ~ Bandit ~


----------



## #1twin (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey Bandit,  I know where an old dump is with more ND/NR bottles than I would care to haul out. It has a good variety also. Exactly what are they worth? Just a ball park figure?
 Thanks,  Marvin


----------



## #1twin (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey Robert,  I'm sure you have tha Barq's ND/NR right?  The dump I told you about is full of that stuff.

 Marvin


----------



## oldcrownbock (Dec 17, 2006)

Here is a pic of Dads quart I found is it a good one or common one? says no deposit on it.


 Thanks.


----------

